# Pre-Fair Judging



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

This is my 6th year of 4-H and I took on a *bit* more than I could handle... :doh: 
BUT it turned out GREAT in the end!

I took:
Cooking (Star Spangled Foods)
Vet Science 2
Creative Writing

I've never been good at cooking... But now that I've done Star Spangled Foods I have some idea at what I'm doing!  :greengrin: 

I got A's on all three AND I had completely perfect scores! :leap: :clap:  

In a few weeks I will find out if I placed in the county judging. If not, oh well. I'm happy it went as fantastic as it had today!

Just had to share my excitement! :greengrin:


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

:thumbup: Glad to hear you did well! Its always good to be able to cook SOMETHING! LOL


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats awesome! It's my 6th year this year too, and i was very happy with the results! good luck with the county judging


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats! What things did the vet science project cover?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Found out I got SECOND on Creative Writing and FIRST on cooking! Yeahhh! I get to go to State! :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :greengrin: 

And Tori, it was mostly over animal's diseases, and the importantce of vaccinating and worming :thumbup:


----------

